# Cal South Coast trial



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Any news? I'm stuck at home sick and feeling even more miserable cause I'm missing the trial!  
Suzanne B


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So coast*

Suzanne I am with you. Any news on the trial would be appreciated. I am now at home and so have no contact to get info. I'll hear on Mondays. I have Lightning in the Q( Nightwind"s Thunder Talking) Eric F. Would also appreciated any other news. Thanks Marie


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Here is a little news. The Open ran one series today. Do not have callbacks and not sure if they finished.

Am had less than 60 dogs so it will begin tomorrow.

Derby ran three series today. Will run the 4th tomorrow. Very nice Derby, pretty long marks and the water was quite technical. I think 13 back for the last series. Judges are generous with carrying everyone that picked up the birds.

Weather, fantastic.

It's not much information, but it is all I know.

Nancy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So coast*

Thanks Nancy. Every little bit helps. Marie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nancy,

Thanks for the info. Keeps us up on the latest. Florence will be up there next week trying to give Lily a run for her money.

Russ


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

anymore news, derby results ??


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Derby*

I can't wait to hear the Derby results.....anyone....Please!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

*cal*

wish I could help we skipped this one spent the day in Ca but training all day Hoping to hear something soon 
Cindy


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur going to a fifth series, 1:30 p.m.
LM


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Open*

Any news about the Open results?


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

No real details yet only..

Open
1st - Pat Nickols
2nd - Don Reimen
3rd - John Pampy
4th - Eric Fangsrud

Will get more details as soon as possible

Not sure on Qual yet either


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur:
1-Jack Vollstead, Angel
2-Charlene Koeth, #12, Chewy
3-Lorna Kostad- #23, Jake
4- Al Wilso, Gem
RJ- Lorna Kostad, #48, Magic

Congratulations to Pat Nichols on the Open Win with Ranger, attains his FC!!!!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations Pat and Ranger!   
Suzanne B


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Just got the news on the derby.

1st Nancy White /Lily (15 months old and has placed 2nd 1st and 1st in her last three derbies, go little one)
2nd Volsted/yellow dog?
3rd Al Wilson/Pearl
4th John Pampy/??

Congrats to all and especially my training partners Nancy and Lily, Derby List and beyond!!!!*


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That Lily dog's gonna get a _lot_ of "on the road" miles this year....

kg


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Russ,

Thanks for the kind words. Let me fill in the blanks.

2nd Jack Vollstedt-Volwood's Yellow Griz
3rd Al Wilson -Nebo's Black Pearl
4th John Pampy-Bluewater Zoom Zoom

The tests were challenging, technical water, big (big water) with a long shoreline swim to an out to sea bird. I could not believe that a sixteen month old could do this stuff and be leaping into the huge water to do it. It was lots of fun to run.

I must give the credit to Karl Gunzer and Rob Earhardt for her wonderful training. Lily has been with them since September -she went there at 11 months after Alice Woodyard and I did her basics. 

Thanks Alice, Rob and Karl.

With 13 derb points in three weekends. We are just thrilled.

Nancy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Caoast*

Congratulations Nancy, Jack, Al and John. All very nice dogs.

Doesn't anyone have the Qual results?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Ca So Caoast*



Annette said:


> Doesn't anyone have the Qual results?


I heard Dave Terry won. A ton of hard work is paying off


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

*ca*

CONGRATS DAVE AND RYDER!!
Cindy


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good on Dave Terry! He was training hard when I was in California in January.


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

One of the highlights of this trial was watching Pat and Debbie's faces as they read off the placements. They were pretty cool as they only needed one point (only). You could see the tiniest glimmer of relief when they were past the jams and the 4th place. It was a great moment. How wonderful to take first, get your AFC and your FC and qualify for a National --all in the same breath. Lots of hard work and patience.

I was so glad we could be there to cheer. What a moment.

Way to go all.

Nancy


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

any qual results ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

Qual results would be much appreciated. Someone out there knows.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS PAT, DEBI AND FC/AFC RANGER!!!    

CONGRATULATIONS JACK AND ANGEL  

CONGRATULATIONS DAVE AND RYDER  

CONGRATULATIONS NANCY AND LILY!!!!   

I wish we had been there to congratulate you in person! What a fantastic week-end!!!

Tammy


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*CSCRC Trial*

Congratulations to everyone who did well this past weekend. I was the first to kiss Pat!!!! He was sooooo happy with the Open.

No one works harder than Dave with Ryder----a well deserved win.

Jack is always a contender!!! no matter what dog he is running.

And Nancy and Lily!!!!!! I met Lily at the end of last July in the Unitas and was overwhelmed with her even then. I really didn't think Nancy deserved her, but they caught me ten miles down the road and took her back! Nancy and Alice Woodyard did all her basics, and then Karl and Rob have been doing the polishing----with Nancy's input. Keep an eye on this little gal as she is something. She can do the big dog stuff often better than those big dogs, and her marking ability is incredible. She is going to be one of those dogs we will hear a lot about in the future.

Glenda


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

Qual placements: 1David Terry
 2 Home Boy Armand Fangsrud
3 ?
4 Boon( Don't remember registered name) Eric Fangsrud Handler
That is all I know.


----------

